# ? re: '59 Schwinn, possibly Phantom.



## sstone (Mar 26, 2014)

I've come across a 1959 Schwinn with a springer front end.  It has a tank (which is only chrome) and a pile of phantom parts.  My main question: is there a way to determine if the springer front end is original to the frame?  Or, at least of the correct age/time period?

It's being sold by someone I know who is asking $500.  She says it was her Dad's and he was restoring it (he is deceased).  It is in rough condition, but looks like everything is there.  The frame, chain guard, etc, were painted black at some point.  I just don't want to overspend if it really wasn't a Phantom to begin with.  And, if I don't buy it, I at least want to be able to give her some idea of what it's worth.

Thanks, Sherrill


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 26, 2014)

*Need pics*

To determine what it is. It might be a phantom or possibly even a deluxe hornet.


----------



## rhenning (Mar 26, 2014)

There is no way to know if the frame started as a Phantom or not unless it is still on the original bike.  There is no serial number registration to let you know where it started life as.  Roger


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 26, 2014)

First, pics would really help us determine what it is or isn't. In the absence of pics does the serial # date it to '59? Does it have bow pedals and a tan cycle truck/Wasp type seat? There should at least be a trace of original paint either in the head tube or bottom bracket that may help determine if it was a Phantom. As stated previously if its been painted you would have to repaint it anyway so if it has all the Phantom parts no one would ever be able to tell what it started as. V/r Shawn


----------



## sstone (Mar 27, 2014)

*Thx*

It is a '59 serial number (F973598).  I wasn't able to get pics as it was a spur of the moment when she gave me the keys to her mom's house to look at the bike.  And, the bike is in a back bedroom of an old Victorian with not much light!  I'm hoping to go back over as I want to measure the seat stay width to make sure it is a heavyweight.

But, I was just wondering if there were any distinguishing marks (or visible changes) over the years to determine when the springer might have been manufactured so I can make sure it is period correct.

Thanks a bunch for your help.


----------



## greenephantom (Mar 28, 2014)

A late springer ('59 included) would have the springer pivot bolt go through the center of the fork leg. Early models (more desirable) have the bolt go through a tab behind the fork leg. The main money pieces on this bike are the wheels (chrome with S-2 stampings, make sure they are not bent or whomped, give them a slow spin), and the fenders (chrome with special recess on front fender for the fenderlight). As with all these old bikes, condition and completeness are key. Rear rack (should be a 6 hole) is also another money piece.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## sstone (Mar 29, 2014)

*Thx!*



greenephantom said:


> A late springer ('59 included) would have the springer pivot bolt go through the center of the fork leg. Early models (more desirable) have the bolt go through a tab behind the fork leg. The main money pieces on this bike are the wheels (chrome with S-2 stampings, make sure they are not bent or whomped, give them a slow spin), and the fenders (chrome with special recess on front fender for the fenderlight). As with all these old bikes, condition and completeness are key. Rear rack (should be a 6 hole) is also another money piece.
> Cheers, Geoff




Thanks Geoff!  That totally answers my question (BTW, I have your book, Schwinn Tech & Spech...totally love it! It has helped me tremendously)!  

As it turns out, this is an identity crisis bike!!  I was able to determine that it is a '59 middleweight.  Someone probably thought they could convert it to a Phantom and bought a bunch of parts for one.  And, it has the older, 4 hole rack with the tail light!  

But, I ended up buying it, with all the extra parts, for $300.  May have paid too much, but the seller is a friend and was in a bind, needing to help her mom who is now in a nursing home.  I will be selling some of the Phantom parts, but will keep the Phantom front fender with the light as my Dad has a red phantom that's missing the front fender (the fenders that are mounted on the bike are just chrome with no light).

As for the springer....it is the older style with the bolt through the tab.  So, I have to decide if I want to leave it as an identity crisis bike, or make it a Jaguar.  Decisions, decisions!  Will post some photos tomorrow.

Thanks to everyone for the help, Sherrill


----------



## greenephantom (Mar 30, 2014)

Can't go wrong for $300. Sounds like a solid win all around. Personally, I'd snap up a heavweight frame someplace and swap parts over. Either that or sell it bit by bit.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Mymando (Jun 8, 2019)

I read that you “ might” be using the fork? Did you keep it or sell it cause I’m looking for that period fork and wanted to see if it was still available? Thanks


----------



## MAD BRAD (Jul 10, 2021)

Lookin for a rear rack in red


----------



## phantom (Jul 11, 2021)

Darn.......I just get excited at this point even reading about a Red 59 Phantom.


----------

